# Your country or city 'streetname signs'.



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Standard Dutch streetname signs*

Dutch streetname signs are very formal in lightbleu and there is an explaination under the streetname.
































































*Amsterdam*
Amsterdam signs are darkbleu and they added the boroughname at the bottom.


















*Chinatown Amsterdam*


















*Chinatown The Hague*


----------



## IRELAND (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dublin Street Signs*

*Bilingual Sign in Dublin. Brown Signs are usually for tourist attractions. *









*Street Sign in O'Connell Street. The Number 1 on the Right means its in Dublin 1.*


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

*Street signs in Warsaw, Łódź and Wrocław*

This:








is the standard polish commie-times street sign. The font varied from city to city, but the general layout, colours and shape was like this.

In the 1996 the city of Warsaw decided that those were rather crappy and introduced new _Miejski System Informacji_ - The Information System of the City. It consists of several elements, the most basic of which is the street name sign:




























Apart from the street name you get the borough name (at the red field) and the house numbering range in the current block (in the upper right corner).

The signs are brown in the historical boroughs:









*The other elements of the system are:*

Fingerposts for pedestrians:









Direction signs for cars:










Signs informing about your position related to the Vistula river:









Maps:









Street name explaination:









Currently the same system is being introduced in Łódź and Wrocław.


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## mubd (Oct 14, 2009)

Sydney's suburbs can range from extremely basic, for small streets








to less basic for freeways and major roads:


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

I liked this NZ- streetsign - because it has a roadnumber on it:


















Location.


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Silistra, Bulgaria:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Budapest, Hungary:












source: http://hg.hu/cikk/design/8465-hova-tovabb-budapest-utcain


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

bilingual signs in Serbia´s villages 

Serbian and Hungarian


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

Serbia, street names from 1931. from village Мokrin.


----------



## el_tucumano (Sep 19, 2009)

Signs of Argentina


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## Ban.dera (Feb 24, 2010)

Street names trough history, Belgrade


----------

